# loose irons??



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok i got a question, is there any difference between loose irons and normal one's or are they just the same. Im looking to purchase some irons in the future and i seen a nice set of irons I liked but they said loose..... so idk is there a difference, help me lol


~Benito~


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

what do you mean loose?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd have the same question about the definition of "loose." If that means the irons aren't a matched set, I'd tend to stay away.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Callaway X-20 - Steel Shaft - Loose Irons - Dick's Sporting Goods <- right here they say loose irons


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

those are to fill out a set, example you can buy a set of Callaway X-20 5 through PW, and then by the single irons to complete the set if you wish. I bought my X-20's 5-PW, because I have a 3 and 4 hybrid. They are the same as the ones in the sets, just not matching serial #'s


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Like Steve said. The term "loose" has nothing to do with the irons themselves other than they are single irons. It is not a whole set.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

oh ok I see now thanks dude


----------

